# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Кришна наслаждающий

## Ямуначарья дас

08.01.2010  Александр Якушев:

Здравтсвуйте,
1. Не много пугает тот факт, что Кришна наслаждающий. Т.е Он нами наслаждается? Он же ведь нам как Отец или это не так. Вы говорите, что преданные должны все делать для наслаждения Кришны, т.е. получается Бог от нас зависит - зависит от того будем ли мы ему служить или нет.
2. Почему Кришна не назвал себя Вишну, т.е. всевышний, а именно так?
3. Быть преданным, я понял так, это значит служить Богу безкорыстно, просто из-за любви, а Кришну любит нас или просто относится к нам нейтрально? Как Он к нам относится?
4. Возможно ли испытывать счастье (наслаждение, но не материальное) при служении Кришне? Или нужно все делать бескорыстно?

Прошу прощения, если я нанес оскорбления.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Здравствуйте! Харе Кришна!
Кришна - Верховный наслаждающийся. В этом нет ничего страшного. Он наслаждается отношениями с нами, Своими частицами и детьми. Так же как обычный отец наслаждается отношениями со своим ребёнком, особенно когда он ещё не вырос и не стал вести себя так, что это причиняет родителям боль, как это часто бывает. Бог от нас не зависит. Но зависит тот вкус, который Он получает в таких отношениях. Вкус или наслаждение может быть большим или меньшим, когда мы хотим любить Его или нет. Любовь же проявляется в служении, когда мы что-то делаем для того, кого любим. Кришна же любит нас всегда и служит нам всегда, и гораздо больше, чем мы Ему. Но когда мы отворачиваемся и не хотим помнить об этом, это Его огорчает.

2. Вишну это Сам Кришна, но в ином настроении. Это настроение Верховного Повелителя, которому все поклоняются. Также как, например, глава государства, царь или президент, исполняя свои обязанности повелевает подчинёнными и принимает поклонение или почести с их стороны. Но когда он хочет испытать большее наслаждение, он общается со своими близкими друзьями, родителями или детьми. Маленький сын царя может играть с ним, даже ездить верхом и это доставляет отцу больше радости, чем восхваления подданных. Вот это настроение самых близких отношений, доставляющих наибольшую радость, является изначальным настроением Бога и отражено в имени Кришна.
Другими словами, Вишну, это Сам Кришна, но "на работе".

3. Кришна нас очень любит.

4. Бескорыстно означает из любви. Когда я люблю, я делаю это потому, что не могу не делать. Я не думаю о собственном наслаждении и т. п., а только о том, будет ли счастлив тот, кого я люблю.
В любви к Богу проявляется высшее наслаждение, ананда, изначальная природа живого существа. Шрила Прабхупада по этому поводу рассказывал притчу о том, как однажды части тела позавидовали желудку, что только он наслаждается пищей и решили больше его не кормить. Глаза не хотели искать пищу, ноги - идти к ней, руки - брать и т.д. Но скоро все они почувствовали огромное неудовлетворение и слабость. Господь, подобно желудку для тела, даёт нам всё. Но если мы не хотим отдавать Ему то, что в наших силах, хотим сами стать маленьким богом, это противоречит нашей собственной природе и мы несчастны. С-частье и значит буквально - быть частью чего-то большего, причастность к высшему. К семье, народу, человечеству и т.п. Наивысшее счастье - осознать свою изначальную духовную природу - частицы Бога. Его слуги и возлюбленного.
Чем более бескорыстно мы стараемся служить Богу, не просить у Него что-то в обмен на наши молитвы и подношения, а просто искренно отдавать, прославлять и благодарить Его, тем более счастливыми мы будем.
Правда, научиться этому непросто. Должен быть пример человека, уже достигшего этого состояния бескорыстного служения и блаженства. Тогда мы можем почувствовать исходящую от него радость и чистоту и ощутить разницу между привычной деятельностью в материальном мире, ради каких-то результатов и бескорыстным служением Богу. И захотеть что-то сделать не для себя.

Mahabuddhi das

----------

